
Breach exposes profile data for 235M TikTok, Instagram, and YouTube users - fortran77
https://9to5mac.com/2020/08/20/database-breach-exposes-profile-data-for-235m-tiktok-instagram-and-youtube-accounts/
======
weekay
A web scraped data dump of information available to general public was left
without any access controls. Neither the act of scraping , storing or sharing
that data is illegal. Violations of t&c’s of YouTube or Insta for sure. But ,
would they be doing anything to pursue a case against those who scrape their
sites or prevent anyone from doing so ? Platforms like these rely on having
profile data made public around number of followers , location etc., it is in
the platforms best interest to improve engagement with public data. Such data
would be a gold mine for marketing professionals and agencies. Do agencies do
this today, yes. Do they make that data available to public , No.

